# How I Cured Social Anxiety



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

I am excited to tell you guys how I finally cured my social anxiety. It started when i came to the realization that if i didn't talk to anyone then i couldnt be criticized or looked down upon. BUT social interaction IS important and you need it.

Therefore I deviced a method to talk to people. After pandering about it over and over I solved the problem. Dennis. Yes, Dennis would do the talking for me essentially. I pulled a long white sock over my arm and used a sharpie to color in "eyes" and a smiley face. I stepped out my door and from that day on (yesterday), I tell people what Dennis thinks. 

This is 100 percent effective for me because now if i say something weird, I am not the one that is criticized or looked at weirdly because Dennis is the one who thought about it in the first place.





Example, yesterday i told my neighbor that Dennis said the economy wasnt too good. The neighbor said he disagreed and that the economy was getting better for middle class americans. Well guess what? I wasnt wrong i looked at my hand and scolded Dennis. My neighbor did a weird face AT DENNIS NOT ME. 


This is terrific i suggest everyone do this.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hmmm........ -__-

:sus


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Well....it's creative! Maybe you'll get used to expressing yourself and will start doing it yourself too eventually. This is kind of like acting or performing--I'm surprised you can do that. You have guts anyway! :clap


----------



## julianac13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Are you for real?


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm calling bull****. This has to be a joke.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

wow nice, hiding your insecurities behind a puppet, good strategy. 

DEFENSE MECHANISM

Gonna live through the puppet your whole life? Ever seen the show strange addictions? Theres one about this girl who hides behind puppets just like this haha.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL! That is so very funny.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> For reals?  That's hilarious, if that really works for you then great!


Did dennis say that?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I like my girls vanilla but I like my labs chocolate


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

You know your name backwards is Ballin Avenue?


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Couldn't help but think of this.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

You're like Mr. Rogers when he used to do the make-believe kingdom thing with the king and the cat.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This may be a joke, but even if it is, many actors are shy and they like acting because they are not putting themselves on the line, they are just playing a part or hiding behind the character. Having said that, this technique may work if you pretend to yourself that "Dennis" is talking, not you, but, realistically, you can't go around with a sock with eyes over your arm.


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL.

Can "LOL" be a reply in itself, or does there have to be supporting text to go along with that exclamation?


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

Where can we buy these socks? i want one.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

I took Dennis wto my therapist today. It was a good experience. Dennis was able to open up for me. I didn't do any of the talking I was basically in autopilot. I did get embarrassed about how uninhibited Dennis could be. He told her (therapist) that I am infatuated with her.


The therapist talked to me and Dennis. She was concerned about me using Dennis as a cop out. She also made a really rude comment that it sounds like Dennis needs some risperidone shot up his ***. Other than that it was okay, it angered me a little bit that she kept laughing once in a while and kept giving me strange looks. She also lectured me that Dennis isnt a real human and doesnt show facial expressions of emotion. There is an easy way to solve it. I can draw eyebrows and wrinkles and stuff on the sock.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

You should eat Dennis.

Then he will live inside you and speak through you! 


x


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

this is wild


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

robtyl said:


> You should eat Dennis.
> 
> Then he will live inside you and speak through you!
> 
> x


+1


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, nice one OP.


----------



## Sam94 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you may have found a lupoll to life. Just make sure you take control over Dennis and Dennis doesn't take control over you.

Also is this Dennis able to talk to pretty girls for you or does he need a sock puppet for that?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

mr. garrison has social anxiety? you just blew my mind.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I have two questions for you, OP:

1) What drugs are you on?

2) May I please have some?


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

Sam94 said:


> I think you may have found a lupoll to life. Just make sure you take control over Dennis and Dennis doesn't take control over you.
> 
> Also is this Dennis able to talk to pretty girls for you or does he need a sock puppet for that?


Dennis and I went to a bar last night in an attempt to pick up women. I was completely dumbfounded at how much of an alcoholic Dennis was. He kept getting in my face and telling me to chug. After a couple drinks, Dennis and I walked over to some girls. He ended up talking to a girl named Stephanie. Stephanie seemed intrigued by Dennis. I got a little flustered because Dennis stuck out in front of my face and basically didn't allow me to talk. It's okay because I felt shy whereas Dennis wasn't. Anyway, the night was ended short when Stephanie's man walked over and grabbed Dennis around the neck and calmed me a freak. Dennis got all cocky and called the guy a sock sniffer. The guy ignored me. Anyway, we went home. I ended up placing a small bandaid arond Dennis' neck in order to help him heal. At least my social anxiety is gone.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

hmmm...intresting. hey, whatever works for you. great.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think there's a difference between getting rid of social anxiety and making your puppet call someone a sock sniffer


----------



## blackbird87 (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL thank you for entertaining me for about 2 minutes of my long day at work


----------



## Sam94 (Jan 3, 2011)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> Dennis and I went to a bar last night in an attempt to pick up women. I was completely dumbfounded at how much of an alcoholic Dennis was. He kept getting in my face and telling me to chug. After a couple drinks, Dennis and I walked over to some girls. He ended up talking to a girl named Stephanie. Stephanie seemed intrigued by Dennis. I got a little flustered because Dennis stuck out in front of my face and basically didn't allow me to talk. It's okay because I felt shy whereas Dennis wasn't. Anyway, the night was ended short when Stephanie's man walked over and grabbed Dennis around the neck and calmed me a freak. Dennis got all cocky and called the guy a sock sniffer. The guy ignored me. Anyway, we went home. I ended up placing a small bandaid arond Dennis' neck in order to help him heal. At least my social anxiety is gone.


Its shocking to hear that Dennis is such a heavy drinker. Good thing though that Stephanie's man grabbed Dennis's neck and not yours. The bandaid idea should do the trick. Dennis's cocky "sock sniffer" remark could have cost you a serious injury so I would try to calm him down next time before he gets out of line. Make sure Dennis doesn't hit it off too well with the ladies or he will get laid before you.

Try to keep us updated with more of Dennis's adventures.


----------



## socanxdpr (Oct 2, 2013)

If this very weird little 'trick' works for you and you are serious about it, then that is great. However, I doubt it, You are probably sort of hiding behind Dennis and have managed to deflect things bad onto him.
But frankly I think this is a joke and if it is it is not helpful and should not have been posted - you may get a bunch of people trying weird stuff that is just a waste of time. Overall, I have to accept that this MAY be true and that it MAY help you. But honestly I think it is a sick joke and a crock of shi...r..t!


----------



## unreall23 (Feb 16, 2011)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> Dennis and I went to a bar last night in an attempt to pick up women. I was completely dumbfounded at how much of an alcoholic Dennis was. He kept getting in my face and telling me to chug. After a couple drinks, Dennis and I walked over to some girls. He ended up talking to a girl named Stephanie. Stephanie seemed intrigued by Dennis. I got a little flustered because Dennis stuck out in front of my face and basically didn't allow me to talk. It's okay because I felt shy whereas Dennis wasn't. Anyway, the night was ended short when Stephanie's man walked over and grabbed Dennis around the neck and calmed me a freak. Dennis got all cocky and called the guy a sock sniffer. The guy ignored me. Anyway, we went home. I ended up placing a small bandaid arond Dennis' neck in order to help him heal. At least my social anxiety is gone.


Dennis the menace all grown up? An alcoholic womanizer? I can see that


----------



## Suff (Dec 30, 2012)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> I took Dennis wto my therapist today. It was a good experience. Dennis was able to open up for me. I didn't do any of the talking I was basically in autopilot. I did get embarrassed about how uninhibited Dennis could be. He told her (therapist) that I am infatuated with her.
> 
> The therapist talked to me and Dennis. She was concerned about me using Dennis as a cop out. She also made a really rude comment that it sounds like Dennis needs some risperidone shot up his ***. Other than that it was okay, it angered me a little bit that she kept laughing once in a while and kept giving me strange looks. She also lectured me that Dennis isnt a real human and doesnt show facial expressions of emotion. There is an easy way to solve it. I can draw eyebrows and wrinkles and stuff on the sock.


yeah, I bet she did. 
She looks down on you, and preaches to you from the chair about what you should be, how you should speak, etc, while collecting five figures.
Live life how you want too, man. People are full of hate, that's pretty much all they're good for.


----------

